# Vino 4ever jersey



## dwgranda (Sep 8, 2009)

Did anyone figure out if these are available? I think after today they are even more campy/awesome. If anyone sees me on a climb tomorrow ditching gel packs/bars as a Vino homage, don't worry I'll come back to pick them up.


----------



## Keski (Sep 25, 2004)




----------



## JohnHemlock (Jul 15, 2006)

Want.


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

JohnHemlock said:


> Want.


 +1

This.


----------



## cheddarlove (Oct 17, 2005)

He's a great racer but he's also a freak. Even Armstrong doesn't have a jersey with a photo of himself on it.If he does at least he doesn't wear it. 
Maybe it's taped to his ceiling.


----------



## dwgranda (Sep 8, 2009)

Wow. They do exist in the wild.


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

awwwwwwwkwarrrd


----------



## Trevor! (Feb 28, 2004)

I'm a fan of Vino but what the .... !


----------



## BuenosAires (Apr 3, 2004)

I need something to clean my chain. This could work.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

I kinda like it, but he needs to always grit his teeth when he's wearing it, and the Vino in the jersey needs to have Vino on his jersey, and infinitely.


----------



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

spade2you said:


> I kinda like it, but he needs to always grit his teeth when he's wearing it, and the Vino in the jersey needs to have Vino on his jersey, and infinitely.


Ooooh, sweet!

Hmm, hard to decide if this is worse that 'Berto's "fingerbang" stuff... Better camp factor, for sure!


----------



## 4cmd3 (Jul 14, 2007)

Maybe his mom/wife/boss gave it to him.
You know how that works...


----------



## dwgranda (Sep 8, 2009)

Did you see berto's youtube video today that focuses in on his stencilled face onto the side of the bangmobile? I knew he has audi(s) with the bang logo but having your face on the car is way better!



RRRoubaix said:


> Ooooh, sweet!
> 
> Hmm, hard to decide if this is worse that 'Berto's "fingerbang" stuff... Better camp factor, for sure!


----------

